# Digital pianos and DAW integration



## make_j (Apr 18, 2021)

Having difficult decision-making regarding the USB audio functionality, or its lack.

1) "Brand Y" can be conveniently connected to a DAW with a single, bidirectional USB, so that the DAW is receiving MIDI and additionally the piano can receive digital audio to be played from its internal speaker system. Exactly the use case which I would at least occasionally like to use - to benefit from quality sample libraries and replace the piano's internal additional instruments.
2) "Brand K" can only send MIDI via USB, for audio return channel a second cable (analog 3.5mm) is required, potentially introducing side-effects like a ground loop.

However almost every other feat in my amateur eyes would be leaning towards brand K. Any opinions if I'm just exaggerating the 3.5mm issue here?


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 18, 2021)

I think it depends on which audio-interface is integrated in "Y".
There are audio-interfaces for a 100 € and even over 1.000 €.
Apart of more connections and possibilities, the difference exist is used
DAC's, audio resolution (Sample Rate and KHz) and so on.
If in "Y" there is a 24 Bit 48 Khz interface, it will be fine because the integrated
speakers are mostly good quality, except maybe on really budget piano's.
If in "Y" the interface is not that great, an external one, even a 2 port affordable one,
will be better in combination with "K".
3,5 mm connections do not equal bad quality sound. This kind of connections is less strong
then others and can have, in time, some contact problems because of the weight pulling on
the small plug(s).

Wich "y" are you considering? A good chance somebody on this forum will have it of will have
some experience with it, so they can advice from first hand experience.


----------



## make_j (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for your reply! Yes, from the cryptic Japanese "Y" family the suspects would be something like CLP-775 or CLP-785, and the "K" equivalents then CA79 and CA99.

There are also NU1X and NV5 with even more acoustic action and slightly heavier price tags. Similar USB difference existing also here between the brands.


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 18, 2021)

I had a CA75 ones, and used the internal speakers together with a small bread and butter module
(JV1080) for practice. Great sound.
Now I cannot compare because all in the box now but the models you are referring to, oh my gosh
if those sound bad, anything will !! For the Y and the K, just choose the keybed you like to play on,
there is a difference in feel. Soundwise, I'm certain they all sound great as my CA75 already did and
this was a few models lower...


----------



## make_j (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep, regarding "being a digital piano" both brands and the models at that price point seem to be rather luxurious and probably no complaints with the sound.  It's just that DAW-cooperation-thing which seems to be a bit more modern on Yamahas, whereas Kawai feels more modern on couple of other small nuances (for example cabinet design [CA99], config screen).


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 18, 2021)

CA97 here, wouldn't touch a Y with a barge-pole.  If you want to use it to drive VIs you can just monitor through the computer rather than feeding an audio line back into the piano? (Unless you mean to use the piano's speakers: haven't tried that myself but there's no reason why it couldn't work.)


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 18, 2021)

If there is an audio interface in the piano, why not use it. One thing to consider is that the sounds
will come mostly from beneath you. Most of us prefer the speakers pointed at our antennas (ears).


----------



## make_j (Apr 19, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> (Unless you mean to use the piano's speakers: haven't tried that myself but there's no reason why it couldn't work.)


Yeah, I would position the piano in a different room - occasionally I might use VIs to extend the piano's capabilities and even though its speakers may be sub-optimal for non-piano usage, they are probably better than speakers in adjacent room.


----------

